# #21021 AFX 2-Pack...



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Finally took some saved cash and bought a MegaG*+* 2-Pack...

*#21021 AFX 2-Pack MegaG+...*










And I decided to just do this, because it seemed like a cool thing to do...

*Then Through Now...*


















*ThunderJet vs MegaG+... 1965 vs 2016...*









Wow! I didn't ramble on & on & on... Must be something wrong with me...

John
.

Meant to put this in the **Recent Acquisitions** thread... Whoops... If it's worth the trouble
to move it, please do...

.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

I really like the comparison John.

Charlie


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

*WELL DONE John*


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

LOVE that green/gold striped #2 !!!:thumbsup:

Bubba :wave:


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Thank you, very much Charlie and gt40...

I had the G*+* Ligier F1 pulled out for new project and set it beside the
new MG*+* and thought putting the different cars together for a photo
would be pretty bodacious... So I dug out some more...


That green w/gold stripe #2 (Denny Hulme's Championship '67 Repco-Brabham
BT-24, I think) is a most beautiful car, Bubba... An easy car to love...
It's one of my favorites, for sure... Along with the red #11 (a '67
McLaren-BRM M5A, I'm pretty sure)... Both are always at the the
top of my lists...


But I think my all-time favorite (subject to change  ) is the G*+* of
Jacques Lafitte, #26 Ligier JS11, with a Ford-Cosworth DFV...

I absolutely love that body :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ...

John
.


----------

